# pics of my doberman dog



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

A bunch of you might remember way back when i said i was getting a dog, well that was like 7 months ago. Here is Dakota currently, she is 9 months now. GREAT family dog, i dont know what people think about these dogs when they say they are viscous but god they are good dogs. Smart as hell, GREAT with my 5 year old kid and good watch dog and VERY friendly with other dogs.

Daily walks are needed with her as doberman's are generally very high energy dogs, i think i lucked out because i dont thinks he is as high energy as some of them.

It's all about how you raise them for sure!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice looking pal you got there. I've liked them for a long time, but can't get my wife over the "vicious" reputation.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

He is very Beautiful Shawn....
i really like the look of her with the floppy ears.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Gorgeous Doby Shawn. You leaving her ears alone? As with all of the so-called vicious dogs it is all in how they are raised. A person is more likely to get attacked by a cocker spaniel than a doby or pitty.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

She is beautiful, i like the way she poses lol


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> can't get my wife over the "vicious" reputation.


Show her the pic of dakota and the cat, pic 4 or 5 i think lol

And i agree it's all about how you raise them, i put dakota into classes right when i got her, i been meaning to continue classes but she has never been a problem, eventually we will get into more classes.

She is not a mean dog a bit, remember she was attacked by a lab a few months ago, i think i posted pics of that too.


----------



## Dustman (Apr 21, 2010)

He's a beautiful dog, for sure. Glad to see his ears haven't been cropped; they look much better floppy anyway.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm glad to see the ears were left uncropped.. Now if we could just get breeders and the dog show community to quit the idiotic tail cropping..... Beautiful dog Shawn.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

I was going to get the ears cropped but when it came down to it i could not feel good about putting her through the pain even thought i think they look alot better, but at the same time maybe more viscous.

I like dobies with the tails done, i dont think i would be as drawn to them with the long tails that they have. I wouldnt be opposed to the banning though.










I know in England you cannot crop ears anymore, just a matter of time before they start banning ear cropping in Canada.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Many people are afraid of some breed, my 13 year old dog Tyson, he is german sheppard X Rotti and people is afraid of him but if u get to know him he is such a big baby and super good boy, is the way you raised them and also how u treat them too, when i got Tyson he was agressive and wasnt used to b around people he was also abussed some how with a belt as everytime he saw one he use to hide, now he doesnt care about belts lol he just need it love


----------



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

I owned a dobie years ago when I was younger. He was still the "best" and "smartest" dog I've ever owned. He was also the most friendly dog, a little territorial in his yard but would not have ever bit anyone....his energy level calmed down after about a year and was with me untill he was 11 yrs old.....I now own a boxer whose name is Chloe but should really be called psycho.....lol...way to much energy.....almost 2 years old and still hyper....enjoy your dog!!!!!


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

A dogs tail is a big part of its "communication". Animal behavior specialists say tail cropping does tend to make dogs more agressive because it handicaps them in their ability to "talk" to other dogs. Makes them more frustrated. Sorta like someone feeling frustrated trying to talk to someone who doesn't understand them. Personal opinion on the ears .. I much prefer the uncropped floppy ones


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

beautiful girl!!! she looks like a total sweetie without an ounce of vicious or mean in her.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Love the dog. My friend has one that's about 2 years old and she's awesome. I totally trust her with my 3 year old son. She let's him ride her around the house. They also have a little mini greyhound. She's the boss of the house! LOL. She's the one that does all the barking and running around the house like a terror.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

What a sweetie... people forget that there's a reason these dogs were only used in the army for a limited period: they're smart, athletic and intimidating but they just weren't aggressive enough.


----------



## traco (Apr 22, 2010)

Beautiful, gorgeous dog. But I am partial to them, we have had 2. They are THE best dogs, in my eyes. Great family dog, great watchdog, would love to get one again. Keep up with pics, I can smile from afar, really miss ours.


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice looking dog you got there good to see more Dobie owners not many around that i see

Effox gots 2 Dobies
maybe he will post some pics 

-Mike


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

What a gorgeous looking dog! We are trying to figure out what ours is, and she sure looks like a doberman now that I see yours!


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful Dog Bro

Really Nice Looks Very Content


----------



## prempitorystrike (Apr 21, 2010)

She is a beauty


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

she looks adorable and i really did not know dobermans had a reputation for aggression ... my aunt and uncle had one when i was growing up named peaches and she was the nicest most tolerant (lots of kids at the cottage) dog ever ... really nice pics


----------

